# Mongoose Boot'R Apprentice-$1650 brand new



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about this? Mongoose name scares me a little bit but obviously this isnt the walmart versions, looking for an entry level DH bike to play with 3-5 times a year at the bike park

Giant nerd has them for 1850 - 10% off for about 1670 total

2011 Mongoose Boot'r Apprentice Mountain Bike (Downhill/Freeride) - Giantnerd®


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

It's probably not even that bad, but I would prefer to get a low end park/DH bike from Spec or Scott.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Can anyone tell me about this? Mongoos name scares me a little bit but obviously this isnt the walmart versions, looking for an entry level DH bike to play with 3-5 times a year at the bike park
> 
> 2011 Mongoose Boot'r Apprentice Mountain Bike (Downhill/Freeride) - Giantnerd®


You can get a 2010 Bootr Team on the used market for about $2300 or a 2009 Bootr Team for $1600 both have superior component specs to the Apprentice. You'll really end out upgrading to the same parts anyway. If you want, I'll hook you up with the links.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

I would like the links, and yes I would probably shop around for a nice fox 40 at least, I have a sram x.0 short cage and sram x.0 shifters not doing anything that would go on right away


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

You can get a full spec M6 on the used market for $2700...

If you're going new, I wouldn't mess with Mongoose... or used either for that matter.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

recitio said:


> You can get a full spec M6 on the used market for $2700...
> 
> If you're going new, I wouldn't mess with Mongoose... or used either for that matter.


Have you actually ridden one :skep:? The newer Pinnr and Bootr are good bikes. If you have actually ridden or seen one in person, I bet you would have a different opinion.

To the OP. My friend got a used Pinnr (the only difference from the Bootr would be geo, and travel). We were actually really impressed by it's build quality, good welds, good pivot hardware, to say that it's a cheap bike is an under estimation. It pedals great (better than my demo), pops off jumps without much effort (again, better than my demo). The bike can take a beating, It's a fun, good bike to own.


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Mongoose Pro will not exist in the states come 2012. If you want any kind of support, which is essentially the whole point of buying a new bike, you aren't going to get it. If your frame ever has issues, you're on your own.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Teqtonik said:


> Mongoose Pro will not exist in the states come 2012. If you want any kind of support, which is essentially the whole point of buying a new bike, you aren't going to get it. If your frame ever has issues, you're on your own.


My buds frame is already a year old. Get's ridden hard, but still no pivot issues. We also don't have a dealer here in our country. So he's f*cked warranty wise. If the buyer is really concerned about warranty, then I guess it's an issue on his purchase decision. The frame looks pretty sturdy, and is priced so cheap, and yet rides so good. I'd be more concerned if it were a Session without product support. Just my opinion.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

darkzeon said:


> have you actually ridden one :skep:? The newer pinnr and bootr are good bikes. If you have actually ridden or seen one in person, i bet you would have a different opinion.





recitio said:


> it's probably not even that bad, but i would prefer to get a low end park/dh bike from spec or scott.


0


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

I am not one to say whether the frame design is good or not, but I did a bit of research. Apparently the Mongoose Freedrive system is very similar, if not superior to the GT idrive platform. The only downhill bike you can get that is cheaper than what you just posted is the Airborne Taka, which uses a single pivot point which is much less expensive to make, but also not nearly as easily tuned in. At that price point, it would be a lot easier to upgrade parts. 

Personally, I really appreciate having a warranty. I have my 3rd frame being shipped to me currently after cracking the first two frames in the exact same place in less than six months, but that's just me. If this makes the most sense for you, go for it. All I've heard about the Boot'r is that it doesn't ride like what you paid for it. Just know what you're getting into regarding the company


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

recitio said:


> 0


Romo used to ride for Spesh, and he had a big part in the development of the Mongoose big bikes, just you know


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

recitio said:


> You can get a full spec M6 on the used market for $2700...
> 
> If you're going new, I wouldn't mess with Mongoose... or used either for that matter.


This guy doesn't know what he's talking about. He speaks from the aspect that a bike is only the frame. While Mongoose frame don't have a strong resale value, there solid and the 2009-2010 are speced great. I'm not going to bother listing the spec you can find them and see for yourself.



darkzeon said:


> My buds frame is already a year old. Get's ridden hard, but still no pivot issues. We also don't have a dealer here in our country. So he's f*cked warranty wise. If the buyer is really concerned about warranty, then I guess it's an issue on his purchase decision. The frame looks pretty sturdy, and is priced so cheap, and yet rides so good. I'd be more concerned if it were a Session without product support. Just my opinion.


 I have not heard of broken frames or anything of the sort, but a also don't see the laundry list of broken Sessions everyone seem to imply either. Remember to just take it all with a grain of salt and go with the eye test, and thats google it. If nothing comes up but "my buddy seen" and no pics as evidence their all talking out their ass, the internet tells all.

2010 Mongoose Boot'r Team - Classifieds
2010 Mongoose Boot'r (DIALED!!!) San Diego, CA - Pinkbike.com
09 Mongoose Boot'r Team (Medium) - Pinkbike.com
Mongoose Boot'r Team - Pinkbike.com


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Teqtonik said:


> I am not one to say whether the frame design is good or not, but I did a bit of research. Apparently the Mongoose Freedrive system is very similar, if not superior to the GT idrive platform. The only downhill bike you can get that is cheaper than what you just posted is the Airborne Taka, which uses a single pivot point which is much less expensive to make, but also not nearly as easily tuned in. At that price point, it would be a lot easier to upgrade parts.
> 
> Personally, I really appreciate having a warranty. I have my 3rd frame being shipped to me currently after cracking the first two frames in the exact same place in less than six months, but that's just me. If this makes the most sense for you, go for it. All I've heard about the Boot'r is that it doesn't ride like what you paid for it. Just know what you're getting into regarding the company


I can relate on having a cracked frame with no warranty. I have also cracked my last frame (no it wasn't a mongoose), luckily I got it sorted out...Not to derail the thread, just curious what frame did you crack?


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

2010 BMC TF02 and 2011 BMC TF02.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Drth Vadr said:


> This guy doesn't know what he's talking about. He speaks from the aspect that a bike is only the frame. While Mongoose frame don't have a strong resale value, there solid and the 2009-2010 are speced great. I'm not going to bother listing the spec you can find them and see for yourself.


O harrooo :nono:

$2100 low spec M6 complete: Medium Intense M6 - Loaded with New Parts - Pinkbike.com
$2400 mid spec M6 complete: 2010 Intense M6 LARGE One-Off Black Chrome (PRICE DROP) - Pinkbike.com
$2600 high spec M6 complete: Intense M6 2010 Large - Almost New! FREE NEW CARBON TLD HELM - Pinkbike.com

Oh, and I personally bought a Fox40/Saint/Hammerschmidt complete M6 for $2700. It's a nice bike.

But then, I don't know what I'm talking about. :thumbsup:


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

two of my aussie mates who i meet in whistler every year, ride them,and say they are great bikes. the first year i met them, they were both riding bootr team, and last year tim had sold his team for a romaniuk model. they both ride them hard, hitting all the big stuff, a-line dirtmerchant, shclayer, joyride, fade to black, ect ect..... the only problem tim had was his shock bush he had an elka stage 5 shock, after a few days he got a bit of play arround his shock, it turned out to be the nylon bush that had worn out, 
although i should also state that the conditions in the park had been bad, it had rained for a good few days, so his bike had taken a good battering from the dirt. 

brett cracked his frame, though it was the boxxers doubble crown that snapped it. he went down hard, on the first big stepuo on dirt merchant, knocking himself out cold. as he hit the deck the left side of the fork hit the frame right on the weld, it was a very hard impact. and cracked the weld. this was down to the inestiy of the impact not a manufactuering flaw. and credit to the aussie dealer, they warrantied his frame, even though they didnt have to. 

though i have never ridden on my self personaly, ( i have sat on tim's and pedaled it round the street) they are pretty good bikes for the money, and i dont think you could go far wrong with one. 
although as the other guys have already said, for that kind of money you could pick up a pretty decent second hand rig


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

its a solid entry level bike. 

its that simple. good price, decent spec (yes its not the lightest, but its timetested and proven components.)


go for it,.

and happy biking


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have had a few different Mongoose bikes with FreeDrive.(Teocali, and a short amount of time on a Kyber) They pedal extremely well but are high on maintenance. I needed to replace a few of the pivot bearings every 60hrs or so. The bearings were common sized and easily purchased without going through Mongoose. The longer travel of the Bootr may help, but it indexing was a problem on the shorter travel frames.

Also, Even though Mongoose wont be selling bikes in the US anymore, They are suppose to still be supporting the bikes that are still here. Will they actually do it, I dont know, but they say they will.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

Ya they claim there is a lifetime warranty on the frame


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Ya they claim there is a lifetime warranty on the frame


Good luck with that :lol:

I am 99% sure that its a 5 year warranty on full suspension frames. The old Teocali's(2005-2007) had problems with frames cracking at the seat post and Mongoose not wanting to cover them if they were older then 5 years. Some people had trouble getting them covered after 3 years.

All that said, I havent heard of any issues with the Boot'r or Pinn'r frames. I see them all the time at 7 springs and all the owners say they love them.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

DeanH said:


> its a solid entry level bike.
> 
> its that simple. good price, decent spec (yes its not the lightest, but its timetested and proven components.)


I agree with this...but have ridden one and would say it does feel kinda weird. i'd spend my money on a used bike that has better reviews


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

nmpearson said:


> I agree with this...but have ridden one and would say it does feel kinda weird.


"feels kinda weird" is pretty vague, would you mind going into a little more depth about what about it felt weird to you?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Teqtonik said:


> "feels kinda weird" is pretty vague, would you mind going into a little more depth about what about it felt weird to you?


Though I've never rode one, I've read about that weird feeling Teqtonik is mentioning. If it is the same thing, it's do to the fact that the BB moves with the travel of the rear triangle, instead of the rear moving independently when the BB is fixed to front triangle. That is how Mongoose gets their bikes to pedal so well, but when is comes to DH pedaling is less important and as the bike sucks up the terrain the pedals feel as though they are falling from under you?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

recitio said:


> O harrooo :nono:
> 
> $2100 low spec M6 complete: Medium Intense M6 - Loaded with New Parts - Pinkbike.com
> $2400 mid spec M6 complete: 2010 Intense M6 LARGE One-Off Black Chrome (PRICE DROP) - Pinkbike.com
> ...


I do know that A LOT of the m6's had alignment and geo issues. Some people couldn't get their rear wheels in the frame, others had really wonky actual geos compared to what Intense claimed they were. I'd be wary of an m6 personally.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Drth Vadr said:


> Though I've never rode one, I've read about that weird feeling Teqtonik is mentioning. If it is the same thing, it's do to the fact that the BB moves with the travel of the rear triangle, instead of the rear moving independently when the BB is fixed to front triangle. That is how Mongoose gets their bikes to pedal so well, but when is comes to DH pedaling is less important and as the bike sucks up the terrain the pedals feel as though they are falling from under you?


The BB moves backwards, not down, and it moves a very small amount(I never noticed it at all on my 160mm travel Kyber). It aids in pedaling efficiency, but the main purpose is to eliminate chain growth allowing for a high main pivot. You get the benefits of the high pivot(takes square edge hits extremely well due to the entail reward movement of the rear wheel) with the draw backs. Its not a bad design IMO.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

I would get the pinnr foreman. Same price but much better specs. Specs on the fork are wrong on giantnerd, it comes with a fox float 36 rc2.

Bike: 2011 Mongoose Pinn'r Foreman Mountain Bike (Downhill/Freeride) - Giantnerd®

Real specs: Mongoose | Pinn'r (Foreman)


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

mullen119 said:


> The BB moves backwards, not down, and it moves a very small amount(I never noticed it at all on my 160mm travel Kyber). It aids in pedaling efficiency, but the main purpose is to eliminate chain growth allowing for a high main pivot. You get the benefits of the high pivot(takes square edge hits extremely well due to the entail reward movement of the rear wheel) with the draw backs. Its not a bad design IMO.


Thanks for the review. I am still not sure what my budget is going to be for a new bike. I am going to be selling my my old parts on a new frame and hope to get a fair enough price. Either way, I definitely won't have enough for a new Glory. I considered getting a Taka and using what I have left over to buy a boxxer and spec up the brakes to Codes or something, but just couldn't see sinking any amount of money into a single pivot DH frame.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Teqtonik said:


> Thanks for the review. I am still not sure what my budget is going to be for a new bike. I am going to be selling my my old parts on a new frame and hope to get a fair enough price. Either way, I definitely won't have enough for a new Glory. I considered getting a Taka and using what I have left over to buy a boxxer and spec up the brakes to Codes or something, but just couldn't see sinking any amount of money into a single pivot DH frame.


If you end up going with a Mongoose, just know that the frames are very high on maintenance. I ended up getting rid of both my Freedrive bikes for something that didnt need to be pulled apart so often.

I would possibly look into something like these since your on a budget.

Jamis Dakar Bam 2.0 '08 Bike > Complete Bikes > Freeride Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Rocky Mountain Flatline FR Bike'10 > Complete Bikes > Downhill Mountain Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah I had read that about the Mongoose frames as well...the pivots needed a lot of work. Everything is all contingent upon selling my current bike. a Flatline is on my list, but in the size I would need it, the best I could find was 2900. And even then, I can't test it for size or standover or anything. The Jamis doesn't look bad, but the 17.5 sounds a little small for me too (6'3" but usually rides a large)


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

mullen119 said:


> If you end up going with a Mongoose, just know that the frames are very high on maintenance. I ended up getting rid of both my Freedrive bikes for something that didnt need to be pulled apart so often.
> 
> I would possibly look into something like these since your on a budget.


On our experience the Pinnr bearings are still good after more than a year of riding on both dusty and muddy conditions, no slop on pivots, no creaks, pretty reliable so far. Just a little cleaning, repacking now and then.

Mike talking about the Boot'R Video - Pinkbike.com


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Teqtonik said:


> Yeah I had read that about the Mongoose frames as well...the pivots needed a lot of work. Everything is all contingent upon selling my current bike. a Flatline is on my list, but in the size I would need it, the best I could find was 2900. And even then, I can't test it for size or standover or anything. The Jamis doesn't look bad, but the 17.5 sounds a little small for me too (6'3" but usually rides a large)


Yeah, 17.5 would be a to small. I was thinking about picking up the Jamis myself just for the parts. Its speced pretty damn good for 1800. I could probably part it out and make some money :lol:


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

The standover height looks about right on the 17.5, but I am almost sure that the top tube would be too short. But yeah, I totally considered picking up some decent parts myself


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

mullen119 said:


> I would get the pinnr foreman. Same price but much better specs. Specs on the fork are wrong on giantnerd, it comes with a fox float 36 rc2.
> 
> Bike: 2011 Mongoose Pinn'r Foreman Mountain Bike (Downhill/Freeride) - Giantnerd®
> 
> Real specs: Mongoose | Pinn'r (Foreman)


The specs are pretty awesome on that bike, I really wanted a full 200mm travel dh bike though :/.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

Romo's 2010 Boot'r Team Bike Check - YouTube


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

After lots of research and shopping, I went ahead and ordered one, and had no idea Giant Nerd was in Colorado so I got free two day shipping! Will be here tomorrow, now I just need the parks to open up!

Got the very last Large they had


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> After lots of research and shopping, I went ahead and ordered one, and had no idea Giant Nerd was in Colorado so I got free two day shipping! Will be here tomorrow, now I just need the parks to open up!
> 
> Got the very last Large they had


Great to see someone take the different that is available in this wide market of bikes.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Doris15 said:


> It's probably not even that bad, but I would prefer to get a low end park/DH bike from Spec or Scott.


That is because you value the frame more then the parts,(nothing wrong with that) but in actuality the part upgrades will cost more in the long run, be more time consuming to find at a reasonable part price and the spec parts are not going to yield are good return if there not already broken. It is so much easier to buy a good spec'd bike and replace the frame after the luster has worn off.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

Doris15 said:


> It's probably not even that bad, but I would prefer to get a low end park/DH bike from Spec or Scott.





recitio said:


> It's probably not even that bad, but I would prefer to get a low end park/DH bike from Spec or Scott.


Ugh! Facepalm!

*DMehalko(DM) *- Congrats! Enjoy the bike!


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

Bike showed up! looks like its going to be a fun toy:thumbsup:


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

We need pics!


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

mullen119 said:


> We need pics!


Everything looks good except for the pedals which look like junk, so those will get swapped out, otherwise I cant wait!


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Everything looks good except for the pedals which look like junk, so those will get swapped out, otherwise I cant wait!


Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't think you have the rear derailleur mounted right. Why is it against the chainstay like that?


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Sep 8, 2008)

oldskoolbiker said:


> I don't think you have the rear derailleur mounted right. Why is it against the chainstay like that?


It is not set up yet, tension isn't applied yet


----------

